# Comparing CPA/ICAA/IPA for skills and experience assessment:



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi

I have recently filed the application for the skills assessment. I did some comparison as to where to submit my application from the above three. Here is the summary..

*CPA*: 
Processing time: upto 4 weeks 
Fees skills assessment: $475 
Fees Experience assessment : - 
Total fees: $475 

Option for combined assessment of skills and experience: Yes 
Combined Fees: $475 

Experience assessment fees refunded if skill assessment negative: Not clear 

*ICAA:*
Processing time: 2-4 weeks 
Fees skills assessment: $400 
Fees Experience assessment: $400 
Total fees: $800 

Option for combined
assessment of skills 
and experience: Yes
Combined Fees: $550 

Experience assessment fees refunded if skill assessment negative: Yes ($150)


*IPA*
Processing time: 2-4 weeks
Fees skills assessment: $450 
Fees Experience assessment: $210
Total fees: $660

Option for combined assessment of skills and experience: Yes
Combined Fees: $660 

Experience assessment fees refunded if skill assessment negative: Yes ($210)


I found the ICAA website to be the most clear and precise in its communication on migration assessment. Please make sure to do your own assessment of these assessing authorities, timelines and fees before you decide to apply. 

regards
TDS


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

tds2013 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently filed the application for the skills assessment. I did some comparison as to where to submit my application from the above three. Here is the summary..
> 
> ...


Hi there

This is really useful info, where did you apply for your skills assessment?


----------



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

sre375 said:


> Hi there
> 
> This is really useful info, where did you apply for your skills assessment?


Hi

Thanks. I have applied to ICAA.

regards
TDS


----------



## ITProfessional (Jun 17, 2013)

*Work experience after skills assessment*

Hi all 
Can anyone kindly help me in my following query?

My skills assessment from ACS has been done positively since last year as Software Engineer. ACS mentioned on the results letter that I have 3.5 years of work experience as Software Engineer. 

I continued to work as Software Engineer after my assessment till further 1.5 years (almost) till now. Bued to my currt its a second job now. Hence, my 1st job was of 3.5 years, and skills assessment is done only uptil then. Right after my skills assessment, I switched to my current, 2nd job.

Now, I want to submit my EOI next month.

Please let me know how much work experience should I claim in my EOI. Shall I claim 3.5 years (as mentioned in ACS letter);
or 5 years (as I do have employment proof of further 1.5 yrs).


Kindly help!
Regards


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

If your 1.5 yrs of work experience falls under the same job profile then you can claim 5 years. However this would be subject to the DIAC's discretion to accept the additional 1.5 yrs work experience.

Good Luck.


----------



## MMD09 (Jul 1, 2013)

Quick question guys - I'm a US CPA with 3.5 years of experience (claiming 5 points on EOI). Does anybody have a negative assessment from ICAA for US CPA?


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

MMD09 said:


> Quick question guys - I'm a US CPA with 3.5 years of experience (claiming 5 points on EOI). Does anybody have a negative assessment from ICAA for US CPA?


Highly unlikely that you would get a negative assessment if you are a CPA from US. One of my friends, who is also a US CPA, got his skills assessed (though a few years back) and has moved to Australia recently. I am not sure if he got his skills assessed by ICAA.

As long as you are able to provide all the required documentation, you wont have any problems.

Also, isn't US CPA recognised by accounting bodies worldwide? I thought ICAA had a MOU with US CPA so that their members could also become members of ICAA?


----------



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi

I don't think it should be a problem. I'm not a CPA or a CA still got positive assessment from ICAA. You need relevant education and experience.
Regards
TDS


----------



## MMD09 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks sre375!

AICPA does have a MOU with ICAA for membership and most states require two years of experience prior to getting a license (changed to one year for GA). I have also submitted my skilled employment assessment to ICAA as I'be claimed 5 points on my EOI. Do you think that ICAA will give me any trouble with employment assessment. I worked with a regional accounting firm for my first year and half and with a Big 4 accounting firm fir the past 2+ years as a senior auditor.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi MMD09

I think the employment assessment result depends on which nominated occupation you choose. 

I think as an auditor with an accounting firm, you may choose to consider External auditor as your occupation.

However before you do that, make sure that you meet at least 9 out of the 12 core knowledge areas / subjects that ICAA mandates.

Successful experience assessment depends on how closely your work experience matches with the description of job roles mentioned by ICAA. Please see their website for more details.

Also note that you would need to give detailed work references from your employers mentioning the nature of work, type of employment, no.of hours of work, start and end date of employment.


----------



## MMD09 (Jul 1, 2013)

sre375 said:


> Hi MMD09
> 
> I think the employment assessment result depends on which nominated occupation you choose.
> 
> ...


Hey SRE375,

The issue that I have is that the work reference is not detailed enough and my x-HR is a bit reticent. I have my application out to ICAA and waiting to hear back from them. I don't think I will have any issue with the 9/12 knowledge areas. However, I was thinking of dropping experience from EOI and going with 65 as opposed to 70 points for the next round (a lot of hassle). Do you think I stand a chance with 65?


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

MMD09 said:


> Hey SRE375,
> 
> The issue that I have is that the work reference is not detailed enough and my x-HR is a bit reticent. I have my application out to ICAA and waiting to hear back from them. I don't think I will have any issue with the 9/12 knowledge areas. However, I was thinking of dropping experience from EOI and going with 65 as opposed to 70 points for the next round (a lot of hassle). Do you think I stand a chance with 65?


Yes not to worry, 65 points is quite good. I have lodged the EOI with 65 points


----------



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

Don't you need a valid work assessment for eoi?


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't think work assessment is necessary for EOI. However it is advised since diac may refer to it for awarding points.


----------



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

sre375 said:


> I don't think work assessment is necessary for EOI. However it is advised since diac may refer to it for awarding points.


hi

please refer this link...it clarifies requirement for skill assessment.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf

pg 12.

regards
TDS


----------



## MMD09 (Jul 1, 2013)

tds2013 said:


> hi
> 
> please refer this link...it clarifies requirement for skill assessment.
> 
> ...


I'be already applied for work assessment but it will take time and might delay the process for me....


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

MMD09 said:


> Hey SRE375,
> 
> The issue that I have is that the work reference is not detailed enough and my x-HR is a bit reticent. I have my application out to ICAA and waiting to hear back from them. I don't think I will have any issue with the 9/12 knowledge areas. However, I was thinking of dropping experience from EOI and going with 65 as opposed to 70 points for the next round (a lot of hassle). Do you think I stand a chance with 65?


Hey

Got my invite today with 65 points.


----------



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

Congratulations....


----------



## lifeinoz (Aug 8, 2013)

tds2013 said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't think it should be a problem. I'm not a CPA or a CA still got positive assessment from ICAA. You need relevant education and experience.
> Regards
> TDS


Hi TDS2013,

Do you mind sharing your qualification and work experience?

I have been looking for information about Finance graduates (non CA, CPA) here, but none.

here are my details:

Education
BBM Finance full time: 2002 - 05
MBA Finance Distance Learning: 2008-09

Work
Hewlett Packard - Sales performance Reporting - 2005 -08
ANZ Bank - Performance Reporting (closely related to Management Accountant)- 2008 - till date (5.5 years)

I am wondering  where to apply for Skill & Experience assessment, ICAA/IPA/CPA?

Appreciate a response!


----------



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

lifeinoz said:


> Hi TDS2013,
> 
> Do you mind sharing your qualification and work experience?
> 
> ...


Hi

I am a commerce graduate and an MBA-Finance. Post qualification experience of 7 years (as management consultant). 

If your experience matches with the listed 'roles and responsibilities' of a management consultant (accounting, financial reporting, taxation, corporate finance and more) then it wont matter which organisation. 

As per my experience ICAA/IPA/CPA differ in terms of their processing time & fees. For assessment they follow similar guidelines. 

Let me know if further i can be of any help.

regards
TDS


----------



## lifeinoz (Aug 8, 2013)

tds2013 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a commerce graduate and an MBA-Finance. Post qualification experience of 7 years (as management consultant).
> 
> ...


Thanks for your Reply.

I was thinking of apply for assessment under the profession "221112 Management Accountant" as my current work (Management & Financial Reporting) is very relevant, do you think the Financial reporting comes under "Management Consultant 224711" as well?

My problem now is that the ICAA/IPA/CPA requires the syllabus outline along with the certificates, which our universities doesn't have. I am not sure how practical it is do the syllabus outline for 9 subjects?

Where did you get your assessment done & did you submit syllabus outline ?


----------



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

lifeinoz said:


> Thanks for your Reply.
> 
> I was thinking of apply for assessment under the profession "221112 Management Accountant" as my current work (Management & Financial Reporting) is very relevant, do you think the Financial reporting comes under "Management Consultant 224711" as well?
> 
> ...


Hi lifeinoz

Sorry for delayed response. 

Get a detailed list of responsibilities under 221112-mgmt accountant and and if more than 50% of your responsibilities match then you should apply under this code. 

As for 224711 mgmt consultant - it is a very different profile from 221112 and does not include financial reporting. Please refer the following link for more details

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

As for your syllabus, i think your university must have an outlined syllabus which you might be able to find from your library. I got my syllabus from the library. They would issue to you a copy signed and stamped. Well, practical or not they need to assess the subjects studied by us and whether we meet the requirement of the core subjects. I suggest you approach your university to get the syllabus. (I got mine for my graduate and post graduate degree..)

I got my assessment done from ICAA; i submitted a scanned copy of my syllabus (i have a signed and stamped hard copy of my syllabus from the library)

All the best.

regards


----------



## akara (Sep 12, 2013)

tds2013 said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't think it should be a problem. I'm not a CPA or a CA still got positive assessment from ICAA. You need relevant education and experience.
> Regards
> TDS


Hi,

I have had my skills assessed by CPA and they came back saying I am missing a core module (which I don't believe is possible)...you have had your education assessed by ICAA, would you be able to advise what modules you covered in your degree/bachelors so that I am able to compare mine against those. You have a positive skills assessment so would be good to know what they accept. I'm tempted to have my skills assessed again but by ICAA this time, however before throwing away my money I wanted to be atleast confident that there was a fair chance of me getting a positive outcome.

Hope you can help!!! Or anyone else for that matter who has had their skills assessed by ICAA...

Thanks!!


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

akara said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had my skills assessed by CPA and they came back saying I am missing a core module (which I don't believe is possible)...you have had your education assessed by ICAA, would you be able to advise what modules you covered in your degree/bachelors so that I am able to compare mine against those. You have a positive skills assessment so would be good to know what they accept. I'm tempted to have my skills assessed again but by ICAA this time, however before throwing away my money I wanted to be atleast confident that there was a fair chance of me getting a positive outcome.
> 
> ...


Hi Akara

I got my skills assessed by ICAA and got a positive result. But that was after I completed the Chartered Accountancy course from India, which had a lot of accounting related modules. I can list a couple of those down for you to compare- Accounting (basic, financial, management & cost), economics & statistics, organisation & management, auditing, financial management and analysis, taxation, information technology and corporate laws.

Did CPAA say exactly which module was missing? Also did you provide detailed course syllabus for your degree?


----------



## lifeinoz (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Akara & Sre5,

I am guessing the missing core module must be the infamous "Accounting Theory". Even some of the Indian CA (before 2002) are facing the same problems.


----------



## akara (Sep 12, 2013)

sre375 said:


> Hi Akara
> 
> I got my skills assessed by ICAA and got a positive result. But that was after I completed the Chartered Accountancy course from India, which had a lot of accounting related modules. I can list a couple of those down for you to compare- Accounting (basic, financial, management & cost), economics & statistics, organisation & management, auditing, financial management and analysis, taxation, information technology and corporate laws.
> 
> Did CPAA say exactly which module was missing? Also did you provide detailed course syllabus for your degree?


Hi Sre375,

I have done a bachelors in Accounting and Finance in the UK, so from that you would assume that basic accounting is covered right?! 

Yes LifeinOz, CPA said I was missing Accounting Theory, I had send my module outlines to CPA as well but seems it wasn't enough ...

Some of the modules I have done are: Applied Stats & Maths in Econ/Business; Legal Studies; Professional Accounting & Info Management; Intro to Economics; Business Finance; Financial Accounting; Inferential Stats/Modelling & Survey Methods; Management Accounting; Taxation; International Corp. Finance; Management Accounting & Control; Financial Statement Analysis; Corporate Governance.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

akara said:


> Hi Sre375,
> 
> I have done a bachelors in Accounting and Finance in the UK, so from that you would assume that basic accounting is covered right?!
> 
> ...


Akara

Do your module outlines sent to CPA clearly show accounting theory as one of the subjects studies? What I would also do, is understand from CPAA what include as topics of study in accounting theory and see whether any of those topics are covered in your outline.

Alternatively, you may study and write the theory paper and re-submit your assessment. But you work experience would not be counted in that case.


----------



## akara (Sep 12, 2013)

Sre375 , I have checked CPA Module outline for Accounting Theory and some of the material that they cover is covered in my module outline for my degree, but the unfortunate thing is that the university module outline only gives a brief summary of the topics covered so will have covered more than those given.

I am tempted to submitting my paperwork again but to ICAA this time, but as the modules are the same I feel like they will also come back with the same result ...I noticed that IPA module names differ slightly but as I am not sure about the topics that make up their modules I am again unsure if it's worth trying them instead. CPA thankfully advise what topics need to be covered within all their foundation modules whereas ICAA and IPA don't I believe...


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

akara said:


> Sre375 , I have checked CPA Module outline for Accounting Theory and some of the material that they cover is covered in my module outline for my degree, but the unfortunate thing is that the university module outline only gives a brief summary of the topics covered so will have covered more than those given.
> 
> I am tempted to submitting my paperwork again but to ICAA this time, but as the modules are the same I feel like they will also come back with the same result ...I noticed that IPA module names differ slightly but as I am not sure about the topics that make up their modules I am again unsure if it's worth trying them instead. CPA thankfully advise what topics need to be covered within all their foundation modules whereas ICAA and IPA don't I believe...


Is it not possible for you to go back to your University with a request for a more detailed outline? I am sure they'd be understanding of your situation and may consider your request.

ICAA outlines, as you pointed out, are similar to CPAA. However, I did feel that ICAA tends to be a lot less 'rigid' compared to CPAA, based on what i read of other member's experiences of their assessments. 

Are you claiming any points for your work experience? If not, why don't you give a thought to writing the Accounting theory paper of CPAA?

I am sorry if I don't have any other solutions to offer at this moment. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

akara said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had my skills assessed by CPA and they came back saying I am missing a core module (which I don't believe is possible)...you have had your education assessed by ICAA, would you be able to advise what modules you covered in your degree/bachelors so that I am able to compare mine against those. You have a positive skills assessment so would be good to know what they accept. I'm tempted to have my skills assessed again but by ICAA this time, however before throwing away my money I wanted to be atleast confident that there was a fair chance of me getting a positive outcome.
> 
> ...


pls pm me your email..i'll send you the syllabus i had submitted


----------



## akara (Sep 12, 2013)

Sre375, I have tried to contact my University Course Co-Ordinator and have had no luck , I have exlplained my situation and I'm still hoping that once she returns from leave she will be able respond and help me out. In the meantime I have contacted the Admin team and another member of staff that deals with undergraduate courses to see if they can assist, but have had nothing as yet...

It's good to know that ICAA are less rigid, that has given me a bit of hope!

I submitted paperwork for my work experience to increase my points to 70, but with a positive skills assessment I would have 65, enough to be able to apply. It was just to boost my points however if I don't have those 5, hopefully it shouldn't be a problem right?

I think my next steps are to appeal to CPA, then if that comes back negative again, I will try submitting my paperwork to ICAA, if that fails then I will attempt the CPA paper on Accounting Theory...

TDS2013 - I will PM you my email add, THANKS!! )


----------



## akara (Sep 12, 2013)

It seems I am not allowed to PM you tds2013...maybe because I'm a junior member as yet? Or am I not looking in the right place?


----------



## Jas4oz (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi sra375-
Congrats!
I am a CA and BCom from India and based on all I read on various threads I plan to apply to ICAA for assessment. Do I need to send my BCom syllabus to ICAA?
Thanks


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Jas4oz said:


> Hi sra375-
> Congrats!
> I am a CA and BCom from India and based on all I read on various threads I plan to apply to ICAA for assessment. Do I need to send my BCom syllabus to ICAA?
> Thanks


Hi Jas4oz

Yes you would need to submit B.Com syllabus for your assessment.


----------



## Rajji (May 3, 2013)

tds2013 said:


> pls pm me your email..i'll send you the syllabus i had submitted


Hi,

Could you please mail the syllabus that you had submitted. My id is : camanpreetc{AT}gmail{dot}com.

Thanks in advance


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Are you people applying to ICAA for only skills assesment or COmbined assesment? What is suggested keeping in view the cost & benefit?


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> Are you people applying to ICAA for only skills assesment or COmbined assesment? What is suggested keeping in view the cost & benefit?


Its better to get a combined assessment done. DIAC can also refer to the ICAA's employment assessment result, when it awards points for work experience, though it is under no obligation to do so. It costs just a few hundred dollars more, so my advise is to go ahead.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

sre375 said:


> Its better to get a combined assessment done. DIAC can also refer to the ICAA's employment assessment result, when it awards points for work experience, though it is under no obligation to do so. It costs just a few hundred dollars more, so my advise is to go ahead.


Thanks a lot for the sincere advice.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

I have checked online status update of ICAA skills assessment. That shows that my application was closed on 3/10/13. Can anyone from sub-continent advise me that how much time do courier take to deliver the results??


----------



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> I have checked online status update of ICAA skills assessment. That shows that my application was closed on 3/10/13. Can anyone from sub-continent advise me that how much time do courier take to deliver the results??


It took 10 days for the results to reach me in India.


----------



## matchless (Jan 11, 2011)

msohaibkhan said:


> I have checked online status update of ICAA skills assessment. That shows that my application was closed on 3/10/13. Can anyone from sub-continent advise me that how much time do courier take to deliver the results??


I received my courier from CPA after 3 months. Fortunately my brother was in Melbourne so I authorised him & he received it earlier


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

tds2013 said:


> It took 10 days for the results to reach me in India.


Many thanks tds2013. Then I need to wait patiently for another 3 or 4 days.


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

tds2013 said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't think it should be a problem. I'm not a CPA or a CA still got positive assessment from ICAA. You need relevant education and experience.
> Regards
> TDS


Hi,

I am planning to apply for assessment through cpa australia.Can you please advice what is the relevant education required. I am commerce graduate and have done executive mba in finance.

Is this education relevant for assessment.

regards,Gaurav


----------



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

gaurav8778 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for assessment through cpa australia.Can you please advice what is the relevant education required. I am commerce graduate and have done executive mba in finance.
> 
> ...


Yes it is


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

tds2013 said:


> Yes it is


Thanks for your response.Can you please share your subjects so that I can compare with.

regards,Gaurav


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*please advise..*



tds2013 said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't think it should be a problem. I'm not a CPA or a CA still got positive assessment from ICAA. You need relevant education and experience.
> Regards
> TDS


Hello Friend.. 

I have B.Com and Part time MBA in Finance.. Could you please advise.. What did you do for Reference letters, as my organisation does not provide me one.. and do they call your employer to check..


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> Hello Friend..
> 
> I have B.Com and Part time MBA in Finance.. Could you please advise.. What did you do for Reference letters, as my organisation does not provide me one.. and do they call your employer to check..


Hi Viral,

Have you given Academic ielts for assessment ???

regards,Gaurav


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Please advise..*



gaurav8778 said:


> Hi Viral,
> 
> Have you given Academic ielts for assessment ???
> 
> regards,Gaurav


hello Gaurav,

Nope. I have not done my ielts yet.. I wanted to have an idea.. Do I stand a chance from 221111 since I do not pro degree in accountancy..

I am a B.com grad + executive MBA in finance.


----------



## lifeinoz (Aug 8, 2013)

Viral,

My qualifications are similar to yours, BBM Finance and MBA Finance. After going through various forums it was clear that if one does not have professional Accounting qualification its very unlikely to get positive assessment due to Accounting Theory Subject. I have compared the Accounting Theory Syllabus with ours and we don't have most of it in our syllabus.

I wanted to compelte application process before Jul next year, DIAC might remove the Accounting occupation from SOL list as this occupation has been under consideration from last few years. So i decided to do the Accounting Theory before applying for the Migration Assessment with CPA.

As a process CPA wants us to apply for Membership assessment even to register for one subject. I applied for membership assessment last month and I was surprised with 2 things

1. BBM qualification alone is assessed and not MBA as most of the subjects are covered in BBM itself.
2. The Assessment result says that I don't fulfill Accounting Theory and Corporation Law (part of Business Law). I emailed them to re-consider corporation law as i studied them during BBM and MBA as well. Awaiting results

Meanwhile I have booked a slot in Dec for taking Accounting Theory Exam and preparing for it. I have also appeared for Academic IELTS but couldn't get the required Band 7 in writing, L8 R8 S7 W6.

Hope this answers your questions.

Cheers,


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

lifeinoz said:


> Viral,
> 
> My qualifications are similar to yours, BBM Finance and MBA Finance. After going through various forums it was clear that if one does not have professional Accounting qualification its very unlikely to get positive assessment due to Accounting Theory Subject. I have compared the Accounting Theory Syllabus with ours and we don't have most of it in our syllabus.
> 
> ...


Hello Buddy...

Okay.. this explains a lot of the things.. though what I do not understand is as follows

1. Why didn't you try for Finance Manager ?
2. Have you done your research with CPA or IPAA or IPA ? if yes, what have you found ?
3. I have research on Finance mangers have Accounting Theory as optional but some participants on forum say that option is closed for the current year.. but below are states accpeting it 

132211 - Finance Managers (2 out of 2880)

Vic - No
NSW - Yes
QLD - No
NT - Yes (High Priority Occupations)
WA - Yes (Not Available for this year)
SA - No (off list Criteria Applies)
TAS- no
ACT - Yes (but closed for current year)


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> hello Gaurav,
> 
> Nope. I have not done my ielts yet.. I wanted to have an idea.. Do I stand a chance from 221111 since I do not pro degree in accountancy..
> 
> I am a B.com grad + executive MBA in finance.


Hi Viral,

The same is my qualification but I have checked with cpa they are concerned about subjects only not the accounting degree.My exe Mba is also in finance and it covers majorly all the 9 subjects required.Academic ielts itself is a big hurdle.I have heard that they are not too lenient to award 7 in each.

Have u ever checked for study options in accounting.It is expensive but still a gud career ptospect.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Cheers..*



gaurav8778 said:


> Hi Viral,
> 
> The same is my qualification but I have checked with cpa they are concerned about subjects only not the accounting degree.My exe Mba is also in finance and it covers majorly all the 9 subjects required.Academic ielts itself is a big hurdle.I have heard that they are not too lenient to award 7 in each.
> 
> Have u ever checked for study options in accounting.It is expensive but still a gud career ptospect.


Thanks Man.. 

Really appreciate it.. yea.. noooo.. studying further.. I actually have +ve ACS assessment for my job code... but they have cut 6 years of my work exp. So now I only left with 1.3 years.. (15 points are gone), So I wanna go for Finance managers wherein it has good options in terms of SS and only 2 people have applied for...


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> Thanks Man..
> 
> Really appreciate it.. yea.. noooo.. studying further.. I actually have +ve ACS assessment for my job code... but they have cut 6 years of my work exp. So now I only left with 1.3 years.. (15 points are gone), So I wanna go for Finance managers wherein it has good options in terms of SS and only 2 people have applied for...


Thats gud,what profiles do acs assess.when did you completed ur mba ? because cpa only consider post qualification experience only.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

gaurav8778 said:


> Thats gud,what profiles do acs assess.when did you completed ur mba ? because cpa only consider post qualification experience only.


Hello Gaurav,

Software Tester.. MBA completed 2001 but part time.. I dont know.. how much it will hold good.. lets see..


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> Hello Gaurav,
> 
> Software Tester.. MBA completed 2001 but part time.. I dont know.. how much it will hold good.. lets see..


Hi Viral,

I did my graduation in 1998.It is a big challange to arrange the syllabus from university for old qualifications.Have you tried to arrange one.

rgds,Gaurav


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Just an Update! Current CPA processing time is up to 08 weeks as mentioned on their website.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi all


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Dear all,

Thanks for being a part of this thread. I am enthusiast for sub-class 189 and 190. I am definitely in for ANZCO 221111, there is no doubt to that.

I am a Bachelor of Commerce (distance learning 2003-06), ICWA (2006-09) awarded in 2010, CIMA Adv Dip in Management Accounting (2010) by way of exemption to ICWAI finalists and passing CPGA exam of CIMA.

CPAA lists Institute of Cost and Works Accountants of India (now, Institute of Cost Accountants of India) as its formally recognized overseas accounting body, however, IPAA has MRA with ICWAI and members of either institute can take direct membership in the other (i.e. without any exams) only by paying member ship fees. I am Associate member of ICWAI since May 2010.

My work experience -> Jan 2007 - Jun 2008 Accounts Executive in Heavy Equipment manufacturing company, Jul 2008 - Feb 2010 as Faculty of Accounts and English in a private coaching institute. I went for it because I could get time for studying at ICWAI. Mar 2010 - April 2012 Process Analyst (BPO) (duties - financial closing and reporting), Jun 2012 - till date Assistant Manager - Finance Operations (Shared Service of a very big mnc bank)
Got my IELTS Academic result today 7.5, 7.5, 8 & 8; overall 8.

I have a few questions which I would really be grateful if you will address them:

1) Which institute should I choose for assessing my Qualification and Experience?

2) Is it true that CPAA is stricter as compared to other two? It is the cheapest on expense so I was really considering sending my file to CPAA; and is it really the slowest too?

3) This one bothers me the most; Most of my experience is with BPO's, however, I have done most of the duties (more than 75%) described in ANZCO 221111 in my BPO jobs. Will these be considered?

4) My last 2 companies are MNC's and they would not mention my detailed job responsibilities in reference letters. They will only mention my permanent address, name, father's name, position, tenure, dob and last drawn salary, but never detailed job responsibilities. And for my oldest company, the seniors I had then no more work for that company now and the current staff does not want to help to mention detailed job resp.. How can I deal with this? Will a Statutory Declaration to this effect on Stamp Paper help?

Please help. I will deeply appreciate this.

Thanks and Regards to all.


----------



## jcsuchi (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey I am US CPA too,jus wanted to check if you are done with your skill assessment and who have you got it done from?? I have already taken IELTS Academic and awaiting results, need to go for skill assessment now, would really appreciate your help in this regard.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

jcsuchi said:


> Hey I am US CPA too,jus wanted to check if you are done with your skill assessment and who have you got it done from?? I have already taken IELTS Academic and awaiting results, need to go for skill assessment now, would really appreciate your help in this regard.


Hi there

I got it done from CPA Australia. My other details are in my signature.


----------



## jcsuchi (Mar 21, 2014)

hey thanks a ton for your reply. Need one more help from you. pls tel me wht all docs i would require for skill assessment. My IELTS score would be out on 28th May 14.


----------



## 538810 (May 27, 2014)

sre375 said:


> Hi Akara
> 
> I got my skills assessed by ICAA and got a positive result. But that was after I completed the Chartered Accountancy course from India, which had a lot of accounting related modules. I can list a couple of those down for you to compare- Accounting (basic, financial, management & cost), economics & statistics, organisation & management, auditing, financial management and analysis, taxation, information technology and corporate laws.
> 
> Did CPAA say exactly which module was missing? Also did you provide detailed course syllabus for your degree?


Hi Dear

I am CA from India qualified under May 2003 batch of CA final exams. My assessment as carried out by CPA australia has been negative as they say i do not have the coverage of core knowledge area "Accounting Theory" which is a mandatory one for 221111 category. score being 3/4 for mandatory and 8/8 for optional knolwdge areas. Of course i did sent them the certified copies of the syllabus as was applicable for CA foundation (may 1999), CA Inter and CA FInal (May 2003). However they do not seem to be convinced that the syllabus covered the accounting theory.

The accounting theory detailed expectations as listed on CPA web portal is as below.

Accounting Concepts and Principles

This unit covers a critical awareness of accounting issues in an international context. It requires an understanding of the theoretical concepts within the regulatory and conceptual framework of corporate reporting. This includes recognition criteria, methods of valuation, and reporting and disclosure of the financial performance of companies.

Topics:

1. Introduction to accounting 
1.1 Define the need for accounting information for a wide variety of users
1.2 Identify the users of financial information and their information needs
1.3 Define and explain the purpose and scope of financial reporting
1.4 Explain the need for financial accounting systems that enables entities to record and report financial transactions
1.5 Describe the main types of systems used in an organisation to provide information to users
1.6 Identify and explain how financial accounting systems can assist in providing information to users

2. The regulatory framework
2.1 Define what is meant by the regulation of published financial statements 
2.2 Identify the different sources of accounting regulation including company law, local GAAP and IFRS
2.3 Describe the advantages and disadvantages of regulating financial statements
2.4 Identify why regulatory regimes may vary between different countries
2.5 Describe the role of the International Accounting Standards Board (IASB) in the regulation of financial statements
2.6 Explain the need for International Financial Reporting Standards as a global means of regulating accounting
2.7 Describe the benefits of International Accounting Standards for national jurisdictions
2.8 Describe the process involved when the IASB introduces a new accounting standard

3. Conceptual framework of accounting 
3.1 Define and explain the purpose of a conceptual framework of accounting 
3.2 Explain whether conceptual frameworks are a necessary component of financial reporting
3.3 Explain the role of a conceptual framework in the development of financial reporting standards
3.4 Identify the advantages and disadvantages of conceptual frameworks 
3.5 Explain why a conceptual framework cannot consist only of financial reporting standards
3.6 Explain the role and purpose of the IASB Conceptual Framework for the Financial Reporting
3.7 Explain the process of accounting in situations where accounting standards do not exist
3.8 Identify the benefits of a conceptual framework in situations where accounting standards do not exist

4. Accounting standards and concepts
4.1 Explain the purpose of an accounting standard
4.2 Explain the reason that accounting standards are used to regulate financial reporting
4.3 Explain the advantages and disadvantages of accounting standards
4.4 Explain the need for financial statements to provide a fair presentation of the financial performance and financial position of an entity
4.5 Define the principle of substance over form
4.6 Explain the importance of recording the economic substance of transactions rather than the legal form
4.7 Describe the difference between a principles-based and rules-based system of accounting 
4.8 Identify major developments in the harmonisation of worldwide accounting standards
4.9 Describe the effect of harmonisation of accounting standards on companies
4.10 Explain the role of International Financial Reporting Standards in the harmonisation process

5. Elements of financial statements and their recognition criteria
5.1 Define the elements of financial statements
5.2 Identify and define the following elements of financial statements

5.2.1 Asset 
5.2.2 Liability
5.2.3 Equity 
5.2.4 Income
5.2 5 Expense

5.3 Identify the financial statements where these elements are recognised
5.4 Identify and define the criteria for recognition of the elements of the financial statements

5.4.1 Asset 
5.4.2 Liability 
5.4.3 Equity 
5.4.4 Income 
5.4 5 Expense

6. Alternative methods of valuation
6.1 Identify and explain the advantages and disadvantages of the historical cost system of accounting
6.2 Identify, explain and calculate amounts using the following measurement bases

6.2.1 Historical cost 
6.2.2 Fair value 
6.2.3 Deprival value 
6.2.4 Replacement cost 
6.2.5 Net realisable value

7. Alternative theories of accounting 
7.1 Define positive accounting theory
7.2 Define normative accounting theory
7.3 Identify financial capital maintenance and operating capital maintenance and how this can affect calculated profits
7.4 Describe operating and financial capital maintenance as alternatives to historical cost and identify the impact on reported profits
7.5 Calculate profits or losses using the financial capital maintenance and operating capital maintenance models
7.6 Distinguish between the following concepts of capital market efficiency

7.6.1 Weak form efficiency 
7.6.2 Semi-strong form efficiency 
7.6.3 Strong form efficiency

8. Reporting and disclosure of performance 
8.1 Explain agency theory in the context of company activity
8.2 Explain the separation of ownership and control in a large corporation
8.3 Define an agency cost
8.4 Identify the types of agency costs involved in monitoring the activities of the agent
8.5 Identify the components of a set of financial statements
8.6 Identify the difference between the mandatory and non-mandatory information that is produced in the annual report
8.7 Identify the different types of financial and non-financial information produced in the annual report
8.8 Identify the possible advantages and disadvantages of providing financial and non-financial information in the annual report
8.9 Explain the purpose and benefits of providing company information to shareholders 
8.10 Identify the content of the following company reports 

8.10.1 Annual financial report 
8.10.2 Chairman’s statement 
8.10.3 Directors’ report 
8.10.4 Corporate governance statement 
8.10.5 Corporate social responsibility report 
8.10.6 Auditors’ report 
8.10.7 Management commentary




Can u please guide what should i do now:
1. should i apply for finance manager category now ? 
2. should i prepare a detailed response covering point wise matches for the syllabus i studied in my CA and also covering the BCOM(Hons) course syllabus matching it against the detailed expectations for accounting theory. difficulty is BCOM(hons) syllabus is not readily available and also the CA institute said they have only the syllabus as was shared (which is chapter wise coverage) and not the detailed content of each chapter or actual study materials / books of those years which can help me frame a response.
3. should i drop this and simply go to CA australia for assessment
4. should i appear for CPA foundation exam - accounting principals
5. should i look out and pursue some accounting theory exam from some australian university
6. any other suggestion which u can suggest.

thanks in advance

Rgds
Gurpreet Chaney
CA, Bachelor of Commerce(hons)
New Delhi, India


----------



## tawde802 (Sep 7, 2014)

Rajji said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please mail the syllabus that you had submitted. My id is : camanpreetc{AT}gmail{dot}com.
> 
> Thanks in advance


hello 

i too need the b.com syllabus for mumbai university . Could u mail it to me at 
[email protected]


----------



## kenda (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi All,

I sent all documents to ICAA for assessments (qualification and experience) but have not got any reply such as acknowledgement of document receipt. Could you please tell me timeline for such assessment.

Thanks


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

kenda said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I sent all documents to ICAA for assessments (qualification and experience) but have not got any reply such as acknowledgement of document receipt. Could you please tell me timeline for such assessment.
> 
> Thanks


I applied in Sep 2013, the assessment was finalized in around 20 days then


----------



## kenda (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your reply.

I am a bit confused as I have not received any notification regarding receipt of my documents. 

Regards, 


Kenda


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

kenda said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 
> I am a bit confused as I have not received any notification regarding receipt of my documents.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, they are possibly off for holidays as Christmas & new year holidays in Australia are stretched to 3 to 4 weeks long


----------



## kenda (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi,

I am holding USA CPA. The required documents from ICAA do not state syllabus as I apply under *Members of an Overseas Accounting Bod*y NOT University or Tertiary Qualified. 

However, I have received a request to provide syllabus information. Do you think it is relevant, and how can I debate?


----------



## shreeyashk (Sep 28, 2014)

*Imp question*



tds2013 said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't think it should be a problem. I'm not a CPA or a CA still got positive assessment from ICAA. You need relevant education and experience.
> Regards
> TDS


Hi ... what was your education. As I have applied to ICAA under 221111 General Accountant and my education is Bcom and MBA Finance from India. I am worried if all the core subjects are covered in my education as I am not sure what is expected by ICAA against each subject. Would appreciate your reply.

Thanks


----------



## rafay.india (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi all, 

Can any one of you send me syllabus copy of B.com from Mumbai university for 2005 batch for assessment with CPA/ICAA? If yes, I will PM you my email id.

Currently I'm in south India, can not go back to Mumbai and follow the procedure. 

Thanks,


----------



## adiwitty (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi -Can someone help me with the link which provides the details of modules covered in the core and optional subjects for management accountant. I am B.com and MBA -International Business and Finance from India. How good are the chances to get positive skill assessment from ICAA?

Regards,
Aditi


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello

If you have studied the core knowledge areas and the additional knowledge areas as required by your occupation, you will definitely get a positive assessment.
I believe your degrees should cover the required knowledge areas for the accountant occupation.
The following website will give you an Idea of the required topics for each knowledge area.

CPA Australia - Structure

Regards


----------



## orange11 (Apr 9, 2015)

hello All,

I have recently requested for my accounting skills to be assessed by ICAA. I completed their requirements on 21st April, which is already 3 weeks now.... ANyone here who did the same recently? How long did it actually take to be completed? Keen to hear about your experiences... 

Thanks,
Orange


----------



## maslihuddin (May 10, 2015)

Hello Friends

i have completed my B..com (comp) and MBA and having 3 years of work experience as a Senior accountant .

How ever my Question is how to get your subjects assessed From ICCA or CPA or IPA.

Does This authorities assessed work experience as well , if yes please let me know the minimal criteria for accountant general.

Many thank's




sre375 said:


> Hi MMD09
> 
> I think the employment assessment result depends on which nominated occupation you choose.
> 
> ...


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

maslihuddin said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> i have completed my B..com (comp) and MBA and having 3 years of work experience as a Senior accountant .
> 
> ...


Hello 

For getting your skills and qualifications assessed for accountant general occupation you need to do the following :

1. Get 7 band in each module of IELTS Academic test.
2. Provide your bachelors and Masters transcript to the assessing authority along with the relevant syllabus.
3.Pay their Fee and get the assessment.

For details of the subjects required to get a positive assessment please visit the following website.

CPA Australia - Criteria and requirements

If you fulfill the criteria for a positive assessment , the assessing authority will proceed to experience assesment. You need to provide a reference letter describing your role and responsibility along with other proof of employment(tax returns, payslips etc).

For people who are not a member of any professional accountant body, ICAA is the most suitable assessing authority.

Hope it helps 

Regards


----------



## maslihuddin (May 10, 2015)

Hi

Thank you for your reply.

2. Provide your bachelors and Masters transcript to the assessing authority along with the relevant syllabus. 

Do i have to send the detailed syllabus in detail? does it require any sort of assessment from Univ? More Over I am working as a Sr manager in a local Firm my salary is under IT Exemption so don't file my IT. and about my salary some times i receive it by cash and some time by bank account.

Thank's


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello

Yes you will need to provide detailed syllabus that you studied . Your syllabus should be officially issued and attested by the institution. I think IPA at some point accepted syllabus compiled by the student himself, but I am not sure if they accept it anymore. Visit their website for details.

AS far as experience is concerned, you need to provide as many proofs as you can for your employment. If you do not have Tax returns or bank statements the case will be difficult but not impossible though. You can provide payslips, and a statement from your employer confirming your salary and tax status. Furthermore , if you can find any third party proofs of your employment like social security registration , other membership on behalf of employer etc do submit them. Alternatively, you can chose not to claim points for employment if you can secure the minimum points ie 60 without claiming for the experience.

Hope it helps

Regards


----------



## maslihuddin (May 10, 2015)

hello Friends,

I have completed My M.B.A2012 and B.com 2010 form Osmania university Hyderabad.

How to get a detailed copy of syllabus? do we require any sort of attestation on syllabus. and how many years minimal experience required for management accountant.


reg
Maslih


----------



## deepesh.mehraht (Jul 5, 2015)

*Deepesh*



tds2013 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks. I have applied to ICAA.
> 
> ...



Hi TDS,
Could you please assist with list of documents you submitted for skill and employment assessment. It is required to submit "A handbook, or a certified copy of relevant sections of the handbook, which show details of the subject content (syllabus) of all units which correspond with your academic record for the core knowledge areas". I am unsure of this as I have completed by graduation in 1999. What did you submit for as syllabus details?

Thanks,
Deepesh


----------



## deepesh.mehraht (Jul 5, 2015)

orange11 said:


> hello All,
> 
> I have recently requested for my accounting skills to be assessed by ICAA. I completed their requirements on 21st April, which is already 3 weeks now.... ANyone here who did the same recently? How long did it actually take to be completed? Keen to hear about your experiences...
> 
> ...


Hi Orange / Senior members,

I am also planning for skills assessment with ICAA. Could you please suggest what did you submit for the syllabus details? As per details on website "A handbook, or a certified copy of relevant sections of the handbook, which show details of the subject content (syllabus) of all units which correspond with your academic record for the core knowledge areas". Not sure what exactly is expected here.

Would appreciate your help here

Thanks,
Deepesh


----------



## mmauk11 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello there

I am wondering if anyone would be able to help us with our query. My sister has done 9 subjects of ACCA and got her BSC in Applied Accounting from ONU. 

She wishes to apply skills assessment from ICCA. Will she qualify to get 15 points or she needs to finish all ACCA subjects?? 

Would appreciate your kind advice 
Thanks


----------



## Dreamerniks (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Members,

i was hoping you could help me out here. We are applying with wife as the primary applicant for the CPA assessment for he Accountant general skill. Recently we got a negative assessment from the CPA stating that the competency area of Financial Accounting and Reporting is 'not completely' matching. Rest all the competency areas are matching. We found a foundation course for this on the CPA website. Now my question is should we go ahead and give the foundation exam with CPA or should we try and get an assessment from another assessing authority?

awaiting any help or guidance we can get!

Thanks in advance!

Dreamerniks


----------



## rafay.india (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi Dreamerniks,

Can you please share with us what syllabus details you have sent for assessment to CPA for Financial Accounting and Reporting? This will help to reconcile what had been approved by CPA from whoever got the positive assessment.

Thanks


----------



## Dreamerniks (Jul 22, 2015)

rafay.india said:


> Hi Dreamerniks,
> 
> Can you please share with us what syllabus details you have sent for assessment to CPA for Financial Accounting and Reporting? This will help to reconcile what had been approved by CPA from whoever got the positive assessment.
> 
> Thanks


Hi rafay.india!

Thanks for replying, i had given the below details for financial accounting and reporting, it is basically matching 2 subjects from bachelors degree (B.Comm) and 3 from masters(MBA):

from financial accounting

1. Overview of Book-keeping, Financial Accounting &
Management Accounting – Types of Business structure
2. Introduction to financial statements
3. Detail review of financial statements
4. Accounting Information System
5. GAAP & Accounting Equations
6. Quiz & Assignments
7. Cash accounting & accrual accounting systems
8. Indian Accounting Standards (Depreciation, Stock
valuations, Accounting Policy etc.)
9. Demystifying Income Statement
10. Demystifying Balance Sheet
11. Quiz & Assignments
12. Understanding Cash Flow Statement
13. Change in Working Capital
14. Mid-term Examination
15. Financial Ratio Analysis & their interpretations
16. IFRS & Overview
17. Ethical issues in Financial Reporting
18. Project Work – Interpretation Financial Statements using
ratio analysis as tool.

corporate finance from MBA:
Corporate Finance – Overview (Information Asymmetry &
Corporate Governance issues)
2 Time Value of Money – Discounting & Present Value,
Compounding & Future Value
3 Valuation of securities (Bonds & Equity), Yield computation
4 Risk & return – measuring realized return, expected return,
measurement of risk
5 Portfolio Theory, CAPM & Valuation – Efficient Frontier,
Covariance, Optimal Portfolio Capital Allocation Line
6 Capital Budgeting – Types of Projects & methods of
budgeting
7 A Comparison between NPV & IRR
8 Matching Cash Flow & Discount Rate
9 Capital Rationing WACC
10 Mid-term Examination & Project
11 Lease & Hire Purchase (Capital & Operating Lease)
12 Lease vs. Buy
13 Hire Purchase vs. Lease
14 Financing Decision – Capital Structure
15 Financial Leverage & Operating Leverage EBIT-EPS
Analysis & ROI-ROE Analysis
16 Capital structure with corporate tax & with personal tax
17 Capital Structure with Bankruptcy cost
18 Dividend Decisions – Walter’s Model, Gordon Model &
Modigliani Model
19 Dividend Theory, policy & practice
20 Working Capital Management – Introduction
21 Inventory Management
22 Receivable Management
23 Cash Management
24 Ethical Concerns – Ownership & Management vs.
Management & Stakeholders’ Interest

the below from Financial Report Analysis & Valuation

Introduction: Using financial statements in valuation;
Architecture of financial statement analysis; The Valuation
Models – Introduction to Cash flows, Asset-based, Multipliers,
Emerging methods
2. Analysis of Financial Statements: Business activities and
financial statements– Analysis of Balance sheet, Income
statement and Cash flow statement; Analysis of Profitability,
Analysis of Liquidity, Analysis of Efficiency; Creating
accounting value and economic value, Analysis of quality of
financial statements
3. Forecasting and Valuation Analysis: Financial Modeling and
forecasting; Value of business operations; Full-information
analysis and Business Strategy analysis
4. Business Valuation: Corporate valuation – DCF, Asset-based,
Multiplier approach, Real Options Analysis; Valuation of
intangibles, Valuation of IT and other new economy firms
5. Analysis of Credit Risk: Suppliers of credit and price of credit,
Ratio analysis for credit evaluation, Forecasting and credit
analysis; Liquidity planning and financial strategy
6. Analysis of Equity Risk: The nature of risk, Fundamental risk,
Value-at-Risk profiling; Price risk – Market inefficiency risk,
Liquidity risk

besides these, i had also suggested corporate accounting and advanced financial accounting subjects from B.Comm honors ( ABST). unfortunately, these syllabus are in image format so i can't post them here.

hope this helps to answer my query...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

Good Morning Ppl I have a question regarding migration assessment

i.e. I did Financial accounting and Accounting theory, does that mean that I will need to take a subject called "Financial Accounting & Reporting" now?

Or, showing these two subjects above mentioned the outcome will be validated under "Financial Accounting & Reporting?

The same I can see with "Auditing", I took auditing and now I see "Auditing & Assurance? Does that mean the auditing subject I took is no longer valid?

Hope someone can Help.

P.S I did a preliminary assessment and they sent me an outcome that I could join as an Associate Member, and looking through foundation exams I could see there was Financial Accounting & Reporting, does that mean i could probably be exempt of this if I take the decision to go for a migration Assesssment?

Thanks


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

How long IPA Australia is taking these days for Educational assessment? 

I have applied for Express which is for 714 Aus Dollar . Any Idea sharing please


----------



## rafay.india (Nov 20, 2012)

@Dreamerniks

Thanks for posting what you have sent to them. Here is the details syllabus per CPA site for Financial Accounting and Reporting which you should have been completed in your academic years otherwise you have to opt for foundation course with CPA. Try to speak with the cPA folks, email them, hope they will help you get the positive assessment.

The format and function of financial statements, including analysis and interpretation of financial statements. It also includes the production of financial statements for consolidated company groups, and foreign currency translation.
Topics

1. Financial reporting and the regulatory framework
1.1 Define the need for accounting information for a wide variety of users
1.2 Identify the users of financial information and their information needs
1.3 Analyse and apply the criteria for identifying a reporting entity
1.4 Define and explain the purpose and scope of financial reporting
1.5 Define what is meant by the regulation of published financial statements
1.6 Identify the different sources of accounting regulation including company law, local GAAP and IFRS
1.7 Describe the advantages and disadvantages of regulating financial statements
1.8 Describe why regulatory regimes may vary between different countries
1.9 Describe the role of the International Accounting Standards Board (IASB) in the regulation of financial statements
1.10 Explain the need for International Financial Reporting Standards as a global means of regulating accounting
1.11 Describe the benefits of International Accounting Standards for national jurisdictions
1.12 Describe the process involved when the IASB introduces a new accounting standard

2. Conceptual framework of accounting
2.1 Define and explain the purpose of a conceptual framework of accounting
2.2 Explain whether conceptual frameworks are a necessary component of financial reporting 
2.3 Explain the role of a conceptual framework in the development of financial reporting standards
2.4 Identify the advantages and disadvantages of a conceptual framework
2.5 Explain the role and purpose of the IASB Conceptual Framework for Financial Reporting
2.6 Explain the process of accounting in situations where accounting standards do not exist
2.7 Identify the benefits of a conceptual framework in situations where accounting standards do not exist

3. Accounting standards and concepts
3.1 Explain the purpose of accounting standards
3.2 Explain the reason accounting standards are used to regulate financial reporting
3.3 Explain the advantages and disadvantages of accounting standards
3.4. Explain the need for financial statements to provide a fair presentation of the financial performance and financial position of an entity
3.5 Define the principle of substance over form
3.6 Analyse the qualitative characteristics of accounting information
3.7 Explain the importance of recording the economic substance of transactions rather than the legal form
3.8 Describe the differences between principles-based and rules-based systems of accounting
3.9 Identify major developments in the harmonisation of worldwide accounting standards
3.10 Describe the effect of harmonisation of accounting standards on companies
3.11 Explain the role of International Financial Reporting Standards in the harmonisation process

4. Elements of financial statements and their recognition criteria
4.1 Define the elements of financial statements
4.2 Identify and define the following elements of financial statements

4.2.2 liability
4.2.3 equity
4.2.4 income

4.3 Identify the financial statements where these elements are recognized
4.4 Identify and define the criteria for recognition of the elements of the financial statements 

4.4.1 asset
4.4.2 liability
4.4.3 equity
4.4.4 income
4.4.5 expense

5. Theories of accounting and alternative methods of valuation
5.1 Identify and explain the advantages and disadvantages of the historical cost system of accounting
5.2 Identify, explain and calculate amounts using the following measurement bases

5.2.1 historical cost
5.2.2 fair value
5.2.3 deprival value
5.2.4 replacement cost
5.2.5 net realisable value

5.3 Define positive accounting theory
5.4 Define normative accounting theory
5.5 Identify financial capital maintenance and operating capital maintenance theories and how these can affect calculated profits
5.6 Describe financial capital maintenance and operating capital maintenance theories as alternatives to historical cost and identify the impact on reported profits
5.7 Calculate profits or losses using the financial capital maintenance and operating capital maintenance theories

6. Reporting and disclosure
6.1 Explain agency theory in the context of company activity
6.2 Explain the separation of ownership and control in a large corporation
6.3 Define an agency cost
6.4 Identify the types of agency costs involved in monitoring the activities of the agent
6.5 Identify the components of a set of financial statements
6.6 Identify the difference between the mandatory and non-mandatory information produced in the annual report
6.7 Identify the different types of financial and non-financial information produced in the annual report
6.8 Identify the possible advantages and disadvantages of providing financial and non-financial information in the annual report
6.9 Explain the purpose and benefits of providing company information to shareholders
6.10 Identify the content of the following company reports

6.10.1 annual financial report
6.10.2 Chairman's statement
6.10.3 Directors' report
6.10.4 corporate governance statement
6.10.5 corporate social responsibility report
6.10.6 Auditors' report
6.10.7 management commentary

7. Statement of profit or loss and other comprehensive income
7.1 Explain and apply the provisions of IAS 1 Presentation of Financial Statements for the determination of profit (loss) of an entity
7.2 Apply the provisions of IAS 1 for disclosures to be made in a statement of profit or loss and other comprehensive income; statement of changes in equity; and statement of financial position
7.3 Analyse and apply the guidelines for the selection of accounting policies and the disclosures required about changes in accounting policies (IAS 8 Accounting policies, changes in accounting estimates and errors)
7.4 Apply the requirements of IAS 12 Income taxes and prepare associated journal entries

8. Statement of financial position
8.1 Apply the provisions of IAS 1 for disclosures to be made in a statement of profit or loss and other comprehensive income; statement of changes in equity; statement of financial position
8.2 Analyse and apply the guidelines for the selection of accounting policies and the disclosures required about changes in accounting policies (IAS 8 Accounting policies, changes in accounting estimates and errors)
8.3 Apply the requirements of IAS 12 Income taxes and prepare associated journal entries

9. Statement of cash flows
9.1 Explain the usefulness of the statements of cash flow
9.2 and apply the definition of cash and cash equivalents
9.3 Describe the differences between operating, investing and financing activities
9.4 Prepare a statement of cash flow using the direct and indirect method
9.5 Outline disclosure requirements of IAS 7

10. Ratio analysis and interpretation of financial instruments 10.1 Prepare a comparative analysis of financial statements
10.2 Identify and apply the tools of financial statement analysis
10.3 Identify and calculate ratios, describe their purpose and use in analysing an entity's liquidity, profitability and solvency
10.4 Explain ratio interrelationships
10.5 Analyse and interpret a set of financial statements using ratios
10.6 Explain the limitations of financial statement analysis

11. Consolidated financial statements
11.1 Discuss the forms of business combinations
11.2 Explain how goodwill is measured and disclosed at date of acquisition
11.3 Explain how goodwill is measured subsequent to the date of acquisition including the requirements regarding impairment
11.4 Explain the concept of control and how the existence of control is determined
11.5 Explain and prepare consolidation worksheet entries where a parent has an ownership interest in a subsidiary
11.6 Explain why transactions within a group must be eliminated
11.7 Explain when profit from transactions within a group will be considered to be realised
11.8 Prepare consolidation worksheet entries to eliminate transactions within a group
11.9 Define and explain the concept of "non-controlling interest"

12. Equity accounting
12.1 Define 'significant influence' and briefly analyse the factors that may be used to determine whether significant influence exists
12.2 Explain the underlying methodology of the equity method and outline its basic features
12.3 Calculate the investor's share in an investee and explain why this concept is important
12.4 Prepare journal entries to account for the initial application of the equity method
12.5 Prepare equity accounting entries to record investee results and dividends

13. Accounting for foreign currency
13.1 Explain and account for foreign currency transactions at transaction date and subsequent dates
13.2 Apply the requirements of IAS 21 to record foreign currency denominated transactions and exchange rate differences that arise on foreign currency monetary items
13.3 Explain and apply the IAS 21 method for translating financial statements from a functional currency to a presentation currency
13.4 Outline the disclosure requirements of IAS 21


----------



## rafay.india (Nov 20, 2012)

Financial Accounting and Reporting – Exam topic weightings 

Financial reporting and the regulatory framework 10%
Conceptual framework of accounting 10%
Accounting standards and concepts 8%
Elements of financial statements and their recognition criteria 7%
Theories of accounting and alternative methods of valuation 10%
Reporting and disclosure 10%
Statement of profit or loss and other comprehensive income 5%
Statement of financial position 5%
Statement of cash flows 5%
Ratio analysis and interpretation of financial statements 10%
Consolidated financial statements 13%
Equity accounting 4%
Accounting for foreign currency 3%
Total 100%


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Dear expatforum members,
I need some helps regarding the migration skill assessment by ICAA as follows:
1) Certified true copies of documents - does it mean must be certified by Commissioner of Oath / Lawyer / Certified Public Accountant?
2) Is original university handbook a must to submit to ICAA? This is because I unable to get one as it is way back 23 years ago.
3) The application form (fill up pdf) and ICAA website info look like I only need to submit thru email. Do I have to submit the physical documents to ICAA office?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## rafay.india (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi chow123

1. Yes, it should be certified true copies only.
2. It's not compulsory to submit original syllabus handbook, however, if you don't have one you can compile by just putting down what you have completed in your academic. And get this certified too.
3. Yes, it should be certified and send through email.

Hope this helps.

Thanks


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

rafay.india said:


> Hi chow123
> 
> 1. Yes, it should be certified true copies only.
> 2. It's not compulsory to submit original syllabus handbook, however, if you don't have one you can compile by just putting down what you have completed in your academic. And get this certified too.
> ...


Dear Rafay
Thanks for the prompt reply. Just need a little bit more clarification:-
1) Who is qualified to certify my documents? is it compulsory to use Commissioner of Oath?
2) For the handbook issue, without the handbook, can I compile the syllabus and make statutory declaration for the subjects I took during university day?
3) I have to scan all the certified documents in colour and send by email? Do I need to send the physical documents?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## rafay.india (Nov 20, 2012)

1. There is a list on CPA/ICAA site of people who can certify your documents.
2. Yes, in your case you have to compile one and get a declaration.
3. You have to scan the certified copies of the documents and send them by email. You don't need to send any thing in physical, as they do not return the documents.

Regards


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thank you very much.


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I have an inquiry regarding the assessment of IPA. How long do they take to get back with educational assessment?

And do IPA send email regarding the outcome of the educational assessment like CPA or not???

anyone with experience please advise. Thanks.

Kind regards,


----------



## AzraBIH (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I have question about assessment. I have bachelor degree of business administration. work as accountant for 4 years and got certificate for chartered accountant in Bosnia and Herzegovina 6 months ago.

Did anyone have similar situation and what was the assessment like? Is it possible to be positive for the occupation Accountant code 221111.
I would like to apply for Australian 190 visa.

Thank you and best regards,
Azra


----------



## cheeconay (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am studying a Master of Professional Accounting course which contains all CPA compulsory subjects + Tax Law + Audit. However, I didn't particularly score well in one subject (Accounting Systems and Processes, which was almost below average). Would it affect my chance of getting a positive outcome for my CPA Skill Assessment in the future? 


I want to ask this because the school offers me a supplementary exam which if I decide to take I can have an opportunity to score higher (but I'm kind of over accounting, don't really want to resit it again). If it doesn't matter how well I perform but as long as I passed the whole CPA accredited course, I would get positive outcome, then I'm not gonna resit the exam.

Thank you.


----------



## thejesp (Oct 12, 2015)

gaurav8778 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for assessment through cpa australia.Can you please advice what is the relevant education required. I am commerce graduate and have done executive mba in finance.
> 
> ...


Hi Gaurav,

My name is Thejes and my profile is same as yours. I was curious to know what happened with your skill assessment. Did you approach CPA or ICAA for assessment? What happened? Please reply. Thanks


----------



## fakhoor (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi All. I need your guideline for my Skills Assessment from CPA/IPA or ICAA

I did MBA Finance from Federal Urdu University Karachi in 2007.
I have 7 years of Accounting and Admin Experience and can get an experience letter from my employer as Management Accountant. With other subjects, I've studied the following Accounts related Subject in my MBA

1- Financial Accounting
2- Micro & Macro Economics
3- Business Mathematics & Statics
4- Cost & Managerial Accounting
5- Financial Management
6- Advance Accounting
7- Analysis of Financial Statement
8- Business & Industrial Law
9- Financial Auditing
10- Business Taxation
11- Introduction to Business Finance
12-Probability & Statistics

Please guide me about my qualification assessment. Whether I can get a Positive Assessment and which authority i.e., CPA, IPA OR ICAA should I select. Also please note I am missing 1 subject " Accounting System & Process, or Basic Accounting. May I get Positive Assessment?

Please Reply.

Thanks.


----------



## fakhoor (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi All. I need your guideline for my Skills Assessment from CPA/IPA or ICAA

I did MBA Finance from Federal Urdu University Karachi in 2007.
I have 7 years of Accounting and Admin Experience and can get an experience letter from my employer as Management Accountant. With other subjects, I've studied the following Accounts related Subject in my MBA

1- Financial Accounting
2- Micro & Macro Economics
3- Business Mathematics & Statics
4- Cost & Managerial Accounting
5- Financial Management
6- Advance Accounting
7- Analysis of Financial Statement
8- Business & Industrial Law
9- Financial Auditing
10- Business Taxation
11- Introduction to Business Finance
12-Probability & Statistics

Please guide me about my qualification assessment. Whether I can get a Positive Assessment and which authority i.e., CPA, IPA OR ICAA should I select. Also please note I am missing 1 subject " Accounting System & Process, or Basic Accounting. May I get Positive Assessment?

Please Reply.

Thanks.


----------



## asadkhanism10 (Apr 9, 2016)

*CPA/IPA-external auditors*

Hi,

I would to hear your feedback on my case explained below:

I am from Pakistan but living in Oman as i am working here in one of the big four audit firm. I want to apply in external Auditor category which would be assessed by CPA,IPA and my qualifications are:

ACCA (in process, completed 11 papers straight from f1 to p2 3 more papers remaining)

Masters in Islamic Banking and Finance (completed in 2010 from Karachi, its a 2 year program)

BCom (2 years program completed in 2007)

Professional experience : (approx 8 years of experience)

worked as Audit officer in a manufacturing company (2008 to 2011)
worked as Audit officer in an Audit firm (for 9 months Jan-12 to DEC 12)
working as Senior Associate in a big four firm (from November 2012 to date)

So in lights of above, would i be able to get Positive assessment form CPA or IPA (for education and for professional Experience, if yes how many numbers of experience will they count?)

I have got PTE minimum benchmark 65 each.

all replies would be appreciated.

Regards,
Asad


----------



## jcsuchi (Mar 21, 2014)

ANZSCO Code 221113

Hello Friends, I am new to the forum. This is my brief profile: 
B.Com (H) 3 years Full-time programme from Delhi University
Federal Taxation Programme (Web based) from Devry University, 
USA CPA (American Institute of Certified Public Accountants) USA, cleared all 4 exams, pending CPA certificate and certificate to practice from Delaware Board of Accountancy 
Nine years of work experience with One of the Big4s in Expatriate Tax divison (experience post clearing CPA papers is 4 years). 
Currently working as Senior Executive. Age bracket - 25-32 ( btw I will turn 32 in Aug 2016) 
IELTS - yet to be taken

I understand: 

Assessing authorities for skill assessment are CPA/ICA/ IPA - ANZSCO Code 221113 - Sub class visa 189 

Please confirm the above and also help me with the queries below: 

1. With the above profile, can I go for skill assessment directly after obtaining IELTS score? 2. Is the any other visa I can apply for or any other ANZSCO code? 3. Which Assessing authority should I go for skill assessment? 4. Do you think I would need to take any additional examination in order achieve the positive assessment? If yes, are there any web based programmes offered by professional institutes or universities in Australia which I can consider? 5. Any other information relevant for my case. Looking forward to the response. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rus2016 (May 18, 2016)

thanks


----------



## Rus2016 (May 18, 2016)

tds2013 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently filed the application for the skills assessment. I did some comparison as to where to submit my application from the above three. Here is the summary..
> 
> ...


Hi TDS!

Please clarify on following queries:
1. Whether Experience and Qualifications Assessment needs to be assessed? Why experience ?
2. I'm fully qualified ACCA member from 2013 having total 6 years experience (PQ+3 and prior +3 years. Can I claim for 6 years or only PQ +3 years?

Much appreciated support.
thank you


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

Hey everybody,
I would be applying to ICAA for assessment as finance manager. I have completed my Bachelor in Commerce (Banking and Insurance) from Mumbai University, India, and MBA in General Management from Coventry University, UK. I only have the syllabus for my undergraduate degree. So should i even mention the MBA in the PASA form? I do have the transcript and the degree for MBA. The MBA had only 2 modules, Financial analysis and decision making and Economic Environment of Business. I can request my University to send the syllabus, but i dont know if it would be of any use.


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Hello Guys,
I am finding a lot of trouble in drafting my experience, is there any sample experience letter which i can refer to ... thanks in advance...


----------



## Mahindra (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm from India. I'm planning to go for a skill assessment from IPA. 
ANZCO CODE:221111 (Accountant General)
Bachelors: Engineering (doesn't count for skill assessment)
Masters: PGDM Finance 
CFA Level 3 Candidate

Please let me know whether CFA level 1 and level 2 count for IPA assessment. Also, can I expect a positive result based on my background? Any suggestions/ advice from you is welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Mahindra (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm from India. I'm planning to go for a skill assessment from IPA. 
ANZCO CODE:221111 (Accountant General)
Bachelors: Engineering (doesn't count for skill assessment)
Masters: PGDM Finance 
CFA Level 3 Candidate

Please let me know whether CFA level 1 and level 2 count for IPA assessment. Also, can I expect a positive result based on my background? Any suggestions/ advice from you is welcome. Thanks


----------



## Mahindra (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm from India. I'm planning to go for a skill assessment from IPA. 
ANZCO CODE:221111 (Accountant General)
Bachelors: Engineering (doesn't count for skill assessment)
Masters: PGDM Finance 
CFA Level 3 Candidate

Please let me know whether CFA level 1 and level 2 count for IPA assessment. Also, can I expect a positive result based on my background? Any suggestions/ advice from you is welcome. Thanks


----------



## prats.249 (Jun 15, 2016)

Rus2016 said:


> Hi TDS!
> 
> Please clarify on following queries:
> 1. Whether Experience and Qualifications Assessment needs to be assessed? Why experience ?
> ...


When you apply for qualification assessment, if positive they also assess your experience and comment whether it is on par with the roles and responsibilities of your Skills Code. 

I recommend you provide all documents relating to experience, if you have done any bachelors course prior to ACCA and if your bachelors course is positively assessed then most likely they will positively assess your 3 years prior to qualification experience subject to the fact that your roles were suited for the ANZSCO code you apply under.


----------



## prats.249 (Jun 15, 2016)

Mahindra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm from India. I'm planning to go for a skill assessment from IPA.
> ANZCO CODE:221111 (Accountant General)
> ...


I think only courses completed will be counted.


----------



## sid1810 (Jan 13, 2016)

HI,

Thanks for the info.. I need a quick info :

- I have BBA in finance from India
- Masters in International business from France
- Experience of 5 years - MNCs and my own start up

I was browsing the forum and site of Australian immigration and got a bit confused. Which is a better place to apply for skill assessment - CPA/CA/IPA and which has higher percentage of acceptance?

I have worked in financia controlling mostly so which profile would be ideal to apply for ?

Accountant (General)	221111	CPA/CA/IPA
Management Accountant	221112	CPA/CA/IPA
Taxation Accountant	221113	CPA/CA/IPA
External Auditor	221213	CPA/CA/IPA

Please let me know.. Your kind reply is appreciated.


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

I had a very positive experience when i applied for my assessment through ICAA, their replies are fairly quick, so is the assessment.


----------



## sankav (Jun 29, 2016)

Dear Senior Members,

My wife completed B.Com (Hons) from Delhi University and she had more than 2 years experience in accounting filed. I would like to know if she pass CPA foundation papers, is it possible for her to get a positive skill assessment.


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

sankav said:


> Dear Senior Members,
> 
> My wife completed B.Com (Hons) from Delhi University and she had more than 2 years experience in accounting filed. I would like to know if she pass CPA foundation papers, is it possible for her to get a positive skill assessment.


There has been many instances, where the CPA gives a negative assessment for apparently missing out on the modules which are the part of their foundation course. So She has a very high chance of getting a positive assessment after completing it. 
However, I would suggest that you apply as a primary applicant under some different job code, because under 189 it would be very difficult for your wife to score 70 points, as she has less than 3 years of work exp


----------



## sankav (Jun 29, 2016)

godspeed4476 said:


> There has been many instances, where the CPA gives a negative assessment for apparently missing out on the modules which are the part of their foundation course. So She has a very high chance of getting a positive assessment after completing it.
> However, I would suggest that you apply as a primary applicant under some different job code, because under 189 it would be very difficult for your wife to score 70 points, as she has less than 3 years of work exp


Thanks for the information, In my case I am the principal applicant (electronics engineer) and looking for 5 points for spouse.


----------



## sagarr86 (Jul 28, 2016)

*IELTS before skill assessment?*

Hi,

I was going through ICAA website and they state English requirement of 7.o IELTS in each part. So does it mean, to start my visa process i have to clear IELTS as the very first step & then can apply for Skill Assessment by ICAA?

Thanks in advance.

Best Regards,
Sagar


----------



## iaauditor (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi,
I am new to the forum,

I want to apply for the skill assessment for my wife from CPA Aus but the mandatory subjects listed there mentions "Quantitave appitude" as one of them. My wife is CA and covered the subject topics under "maths and Statitics" during her CA Entrance, will CPA consider this and are there any chances of positive Assessment.

Please guide.

Thanks..


----------



## monettex (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello,
My husband is trying to get migration assessment from CPA Australia. He has an undergraduate as well as graduate degree in accounting as well as a CPA license, all from the United States.

However, they are now asking him to provide syllabus.
I thought having CPA license and transcripts would be enough.

Is anyone else who is a US licensed CPA able to provide input?


----------



## m_ali (Aug 17, 2016)

My qualification assessed by the IPA is negative as below core knowledge areas are missing

1) Financial Accounting and Reporting (compulsory)
2) Business Law (including Corporate Law) (compulsory)

from where can I take these courses.


----------



## Abercrombie (Feb 2, 2016)

m_ali said:


> My qualification assessed by the IPA is negative as below core knowledge areas are missing
> 
> 1) Financial Accounting and Reporting (compulsory)
> 2) Business Law (including Corporate Law) (compulsory)
> ...


You can take those from CPA..


----------



## Abercrombie (Feb 2, 2016)

Has anyone got positive employment assesment?


----------



## stockbroking dealer (Apr 14, 2015)

godspeed4476 said:


> I had a very positive experience when i applied for my assessment through ICAA, their replies are fairly quick, so is the assessment.


Dear godspeed4476,

Do you think ICAA is more linient in this feild than CPA? 

I got a negative assessment with CPA, and they declared that I have to pass Business law courses, but I have studied both bachelor and master in Accounting and I strongly believe that their verdict is completely unfair, what is your suggestion?


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

stockbroking dealer said:


> Dear godspeed4476,
> 
> Do you think ICAA is more linient in this feild than CPA?
> 
> I got a negative assessment with CPA, and they declared that I have to pass Business law courses, but I have studied both bachelor and master in Accounting and I strongly believe that their verdict is completely unfair, what is your suggestion?


I dont know anything about CPA, but entire process with ICAA was very customer friendly, they replied to the messages quick and got my assessment done in 36 working hours. I think the accounting foundation module is the key area, where many people have problem getting positive assessment, and if your letter says only business law then you should reconsider appeal with CPA (if you have grounds) of apply with ICAA. If you can pass me the list of your modules, then i might be able to provide some assistance to you


----------



## stockbroking dealer (Apr 14, 2015)

godspeed4476 said:


> I dont know anything about CPA, but entire process with ICAA was very customer friendly, they replied to the messages quick and got my assessment done in 36 working hours. I think the accounting foundation module is the key area, where many people have problem getting positive assessment, and if your letter says only business law then you should reconsider appeal with CPA (if you have grounds) of apply with ICAA. If you can pass me the list of your modules, then i might be able to provide some assistance to you


Dear godspeed4476,

Thanks for your respond. Please send your email to me, since I can not write my email here due to my account.


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

stockbroking dealer said:


> dear godspeed4476,
> 
> thanks for your respond. Please send your email to me, since i can not write my email here due to my account.


<*SNIP*>
*
Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## stockbroking dealer (Apr 14, 2015)

godspeed4476 said:


> godspeed4476 (at) live (dot) co (dot) uk


I mailed you, did you receive it ?

Mine is: <*SNIP*>
*
Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Winwan (Jun 18, 2016)

i am asking on behalf of my accountant friend.

Does anyone have sample of employment reference letter for skill assessment?


----------



## John_Mitra (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi, I am an MBA Finance Indian University and intending to obtain PR under Management Accountant 221112. My Basic graduation is B.Com from India too. Can anybody please let me know if my qualification is matching with the Management Accountant category for skill assessment in ICAA.


----------



## John_Mitra (Sep 6, 2016)

godspeed4476 said:


> I had a very positive experience when i applied for my assessment through ICAA, their replies are fairly quick, so is the assessment.


Hi I am an MBA and Bcom from India, shall I be ellible for Management Accountant category per ICAA assessment. I have around 10 years of experience in Management Accountant field. Could you please share if you have similar qualification.


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

John_Mitra said:


> Hi I am an MBA and Bcom from India, shall I be ellible for Management Accountant category per ICAA assessment. I have around 10 years of experience in Management Accountant field. Could you please share if you have similar qualification.


I did B.com with Banking and Insurance as Specialization and my MBA was from UK, we do not have similar qualifications. You should check the modules to see if they are compatible with ICAA


----------



## kawaldeep84 (Sep 20, 2016)

hi friends. I need a help from you all.

Yesterday I received a negative skill assessment for ANZSCO - 221111 (Accountant - General). The reason was that only partial content of 2 subjects ie 1)Financial accounting &reporting And 2)Finance and Financial management has been covered under the Bcom syllabus 

Also it was stated that I don't academically qualify for the migration. Total minimum competency areas met was 7/9.

I am from Mumbai and completed Bcom from Mumbai University in the year 2005. Any one out here who has received a positive skill assessment. 

Any suggestion on how do I get the positive assessment?


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

kawaldeep84 said:


> hi friends. I need a help from you all.
> 
> Yesterday I received a negative skill assessment for ANZSCO - 221111 (Accountant - General). The reason was that only partial content of 2 subjects ie 1)Financial accounting &reporting And 2)Finance and Financial management has been covered under the Bcom syllabus
> 
> ...


may be you can ask cpa if you can sit those two papers with cpa and get a positive assessment


----------



## kawaldeep84 (Sep 20, 2016)

You have undertaken Financial Accounting & Auditing I-III, but no Accounting Theory studies were undertaken. In the case of Finance and Financial Management you have completed Accountancy & Financial Management. In second year there is no completed subject called ' Fundamentals of Marketing and Finance' as per the syllabus you provided.

Any idea on this if this was covered in Bcom for 2005 batch, Mumbai University.


----------



## kawaldeep84 (Sep 20, 2016)

dip28 said:


> may be you can ask cpa if you can sit those two papers with cpa and get a positive assessment



You have undertaken Financial Accounting & Auditing I-III, but no Accounting Theory studies were undertaken. In the case of Finance and Financial Management you have completed Accountancy & Financial Management. In second year there is no completed subject called ' Fundamentals of Marketing and Finance' as per the syllabus you provided.

The part of the email says this. Any idea if this was covered in Bcom 2005 Mumbai University.


----------



## anikatyayan (May 22, 2016)

kawaldeep84 said:


> hi friends. I need a help from you all.
> 
> Yesterday I received a negative skill assessment for ANZSCO - 221111 (Accountant - General). The reason was that only partial content of 2 subjects ie 1)Financial accounting &reporting And 2)Finance and Financial management has been covered under the Bcom syllabus
> 
> ...


You can appear for those 2 papers..but need to be in AU I believe for that....neways even after that also they will consider employment assessment after u pass the papers so it will not be useful..u can again go thru the syllabus and try to get skill assessed with IPA or ICAA


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

kawaldeep84 said:


> You have undertaken Financial Accounting & Auditing I-III, but no Accounting Theory studies were undertaken. In the case of Finance and Financial Management you have completed Accountancy & Financial Management. In second year there is no completed subject called ' Fundamentals of Marketing and Finance' as per the syllabus you provided.
> 
> The part of the email says this. Any idea if this was covered in Bcom 2005 Mumbai University.


No idea about 2005. I graduated in 2009 from Mumbai University. But even I had to take Financial Accounting & Reporting paper with CPA. Their assessment said that it was not covered in B.com or CA Inter.


----------



## reyansh8488 (Oct 9, 2016)

HI 
I have b.com.and M.com indian deggre i have 6.5 band and now i want to deggre assee form cpa not full assessment but i want porvisonal asses can i have get positive assement i have 3 year accounting experience after M.COM
THANKS


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

reyansh8488 said:


> HI
> I have b.com.and M.com indian deggre i have 6.5 band and now i want to deggre assee form cpa not full assessment but i want porvisonal asses can i have get positive assement i have 3 year accounting experience after M.COM
> THANKS


In my opinion there is no such thing called as Provisional Assessment. There's only one Migration Assessment for all.

Others can correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## abdulah786 (Oct 18, 2016)

I have been requested for below from CPA

- syllabus (detailing the content of the subject outlines and course descriptions) for all accounting, finance and business subjects
- if you are unable to obtain the official syllabus, we will accept a Statutory Declaration stating the reason for its non availability and a detailed personally typewritten summary of all the subjects studied.

has anyone faced similar?


----------



## mvi (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Could anyone share their experiences, in getting a positive employment assessment for Accountants.
Your Help will be much appreciated.

Cheers!
mvi


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi,

Would greatly appreciate if someone can help on my query below on behalf of a friend.

Applying for Skills Assessment for Accountant (General), these were the subjects covered in BCom:
Financial Accounting I & II
Business Management I & II
Company Law & Secretarial Practice
Business Economics
Business Statistics & Mathematics
Theory & Practice of Banking
Principles & Practice of Auditing
Business Laws
Cost Accounting
Law & Practice of Income Tax
Advanced Financial Accounting
Management Accounting

US CPA Subjects:
Auditing
Financial Accounting & Reporting
Business Economics
Regulation (Taxation)

Please let me know what are the chances of a positive assessment and which body is recomended for the assessment.

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## anishras (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Can someone please help me with the format for statutory declaration for syllabus. I am planning to apply under management accountant category and have completed my CA and Bcom.

Thanks,
Anish


----------



## CASwagatika (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi..same here


----------



## debbiedavid (Nov 24, 2016)

*My qualification assessed by the IPA is negative as below core knowledge areas are mi*



m_ali said:


> My qualification assessed by the IPA is negative as below core knowledge areas are missing
> 
> 1) Financial Accounting and Reporting (compulsory)
> 
> ...


 I spoke to the CPA they said to check with the IPA whether doing the foundation course from the CPA would be acceptable as additional study by the IPA. If anyone has had a similar experience please let me know. 

If you have take additional study to complete a core knowledge area (where and how long did it take to get an outcome) Thanks


----------



## Sent3006 (Aug 23, 2016)

Can i know how long will it take to get qualification assessment from IPA after submission?


----------



## torangq (Apr 10, 2016)

*Minimum competency areas*

Does anyone know if the minimum competency areas mean anything? I'm applying for a skill assessment for General Accountant, I covered all 7 mandatory competency areas but not the other two OPTIONAL ones. And the CPA didn't say anything about having to meet these OPTIONAL competency areas on their website to get a positive skill assessment. However in the decision letter, they state that total minimum competency areas met was 7/9, which wasn't suitable for a positive assessment. 

I dont get this, does anyone have the same experience or any knowledge about this?


----------



## OctNovDec (Oct 20, 2016)

torangq said:


> Does anyone know if the minimum competency areas mean anything? I'm applying for a skill assessment for General Accountant, I covered all 7 mandatory competency areas but not the other two OPTIONAL ones. And the CPA didn't say anything about having to meet these OPTIONAL competency areas on their website to get a positive skill assessment. However in the decision letter, they state that total minimum competency areas met was 7/9, which wasn't suitable for a positive assessment.
> 
> I dont get this, does anyone have the same experience or any knowledge about this?


Could it be possible that the 7/9 subjects that were met did not contain one of the mandatory subjects for your occupation?

EDIT: Sorry, I had to read it again to get that all the mandatory subjects were covered. Send them an email and find out. Try to get it right without having to appeal at first.


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi

I have got positive skill assessment from CPA Australia under ANZOCO 221111 Accountant but they have considered only 4 years of experience out of 10 year.

Can I opt for skill assessment under ANZOCO 221112 Management Accountant?


I want to file EOI based on CPA Australia's out come, can I get my skill assessed as Management accountant(221112) from IPA or ICAA?

Which is better IPA or ICAA?

Thanks in advance

regards

Preeti


----------



## rvss (Jan 22, 2017)

Did they mention why the other 6 years were not considered?


----------



## Dkaur (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi

Can anyone pls help me with the duties and responsibilities for positive skill assessment.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

rvss said:


> Did they mention why the other 6 years were not considered?


Yes


----------



## kanika02 (Jan 19, 2017)

sre375 said:


> Hi there
> 
> This is really useful info, where did you apply for your skills assessment?
> i also want to apply as an accountant !
> can u guide me?


----------



## mumbaica3456 (Jan 8, 2017)

Preets_nshah said:


> Yes


So what was the reason mentioned?


----------



## torangq (Apr 10, 2016)

OctNovDec said:


> Could it be possible that the 7/9 subjects that were met did not contain one of the mandatory subjects for your occupation?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, I had to read it again to get that all the mandatory subjects were covered. Send them an email and find out. Try to get it right without having to appeal at first.


I did ask them and apparently this was a mistake. They issued me a positive result a few days later. 

Cheers


----------



## Mai Nguyen 7 (Nov 9, 2015)

tds2013 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently filed the application for the skills assessment. I did some comparison as to where to submit my application from the above three. Here is the summary..
> 
> ...


I have a skill assessment from CPA for General Accountant. Now I want to have a skill assessment for External Auditor too. Can I amend/add into the original assessment? Will the amendment make it invalid for accounting? Or should I run a complete new separate skill assessment for auditing?


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

Mai Nguyen 7 said:


> I have a skill assessment from CPA for General Accountant. Now I want to have a skill assessment for External Auditor too. Can I amend/add into the original assessment? Will the amendment make it invalid for accounting? Or should I run a complete new separate skill assessment for auditing?


In case of CPA, if you get an assessment done for another code, your previous assessment would become invalid.
Its better to get the assessment done for the other job code with a different assessing authority so that the first assessment also remains effective. This way you can have 2 options in and.


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello Guys,
Myself CMA US ICMA PG Dip in finance NZ. I applied for combined skills assessment to icaa. Could anyone help me in knowing the processing time taken by ICAA to issue the results. My immigration agent told me that it will take minimum of 13 weeks to do so whereas i read in ICAA website that i t will take 6 weeks. Please help.


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Faraz365 said:


> Hello Guys,
> Myself CMA US ICMA PG Dip in finance NZ. I applied for combined skills assessment to icaa. Could anyone help me in knowing the processing time taken by ICAA to issue the results. My immigration agent told me that it will take minimum of 13 weeks to do so whereas i read in ICAA website that i t will take 6 weeks. Please help.


i applied for management account occupation.i provided all the course syllabus experiance letters, etc.


----------



## khushbootalreja (Apr 12, 2017)

*CPA vs ICAA*

Hi 

I am an Indian CA and pursuing CPA australia under the MRA scheme.
I am now planning to get my skill assessment done and I have 2 years post qualification experience.
I am not able to get a Letter or Reference from my employer.
Also, as I am an associate member of CPA - skills assessment is free for me.
However, considering that I do not have letter of reference and that CPA is more rigid than ICAA, I am planning to get assessment done from ICAA - please guide if I'm doing the right thing or should I save money and go with CPA ?
I'm applying under External Auditor ANZSCO code - 221213

Thanks!


----------



## hellojackie (Jul 10, 2017)

Faraz365 said:


> Hello Guys,
> Myself CMA US ICMA PG Dip in finance NZ. I applied for combined skills assessment to icaa. Could anyone help me in knowing the processing time taken by ICAA to issue the results. My immigration agent told me that it will take minimum of 13 weeks to do so whereas i read in ICAA website that i t will take 6 weeks. Please help.


Hi, have you gotten your combined assessment yet? how long did it take?


----------



## hellojackie (Jul 10, 2017)

Faraz365 said:


> Hello Guys,
> Myself CMA US ICMA PG Dip in finance NZ. I applied for combined skills assessment to icaa. Could anyone help me in knowing the processing time taken by ICAA to issue the results. My immigration agent told me that it will take minimum of 13 weeks to do so whereas i read in ICAA website that i t will take 6 weeks. Please help.


Hi, may I know how long did it take for you to get your results back from them? Thanks!


----------



## hellojackie (Jul 10, 2017)

For those who have done the combined assessment through ICAA, may i know how long did it take to get the results?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hellojackie (Jul 10, 2017)

Faraz365 said:


> Hello Guys,
> Myself CMA US ICMA PG Dip in finance NZ. I applied for combined skills assessment to icaa. Could anyone help me in knowing the processing time taken by ICAA to issue the results. My immigration agent told me that it will take minimum of 13 weeks to do so whereas i read in ICAA website that i t will take 6 weeks. Please help.


Hi, have you gotten your results from icaa? how long did it take?


----------



## mohsin27 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello, 
I am a Telecommunications Engineer with 8 years of relevant work experience. I wish to apply for Australian Immigration, after getting my skill assessed through EA.

My wife has BBA degree and 3 years of relevant work experience in the field of Accounting. I want to get her skill assessed too to gain extra 5 points (so far my points total 60). I am having a hard time deciding which body is well suited for assessment of BBA. Some suggest CPA while others say it's tough and time-taking so better go for ICAA. 

I need kind guidance related to this matter. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Csachdeva (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi.
I had my assesment from CPA and was asked to clear FAR subject. I have given exam twice but i am unable to clear that just by few margin. This time i missed by 4 marks. 

Plz suggest me whether i should try with another attampt or shall i go ti different body and do assesment again. Is it possible if CPA has given negative outcome then other body will give psotive?


----------



## TaqTaq (Sep 1, 2017)

godspeed4476 said:


> I had a very positive experience when i applied for my assessment through ICAA, their replies are fairly quick, so is the assessment.



Hi!

Can I ask if you have to be a member of related organisation to have a positive qualification assessment? thank you!


----------



## NGN2017 (Jul 30, 2017)

What is the latest view on CPA, IPA and ICAA assessments? Which one is quicker?

I am Indian CA since 2008 and have secured a good standing letter supporting this as well. Work experience of 13 years which can be supported by job reference letters. Do I need to produce Bcom certificates as well or the good standing letter will be sufficient?

Thanks in advance


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

I have a question regarding my spouse assessment yo claim partners point.

1. Do I need to get her skill and employment asseament both?

2. She is Indian CA + BCom, which institue i should for evaluation for speedy result. My whole point is to claim partners point.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I've done my BE and then PGPM in Finance. Although I see all the compulsory subjects in the required list of Accessing bodies, can some one suggest which one to go for assessment ? CPA, CA or IPAA ?
Really appreciate a quick response..


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've done my BE and then PGPM in Finance. Although I see all the compulsory subjects in the required list of Accessing bodies, can some one suggest which one to go for assessment ? CPA, CA or IPAA ?
> Really appreciate a quick response..


Hi Abhishek,


Did you got your assessment done. If yes, please share your experience.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Not yet.. Still waiting for the results.. Its been 18 days so far. They have mentioned that minimum 15 business days, so Im expecting it to come in the next week.




anurag_aus said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> 
> Did you got your assessment done. If yes, please share your experience.


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Not yet.. Still waiting for the results.. Its been 18 days so far. They have mentioned that minimum 15 business days, so Im expecting it to come in the next week.


Thanks for reply. I have few questions.

So you applied with CPA ?
What all the documents you submitted ?
scan copy or hard copy ?
notarized or not ?

any help will be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## benhyb515 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi all,

May I know is there any other methods to prove my work experience if I cannot get any reference letter from my previous employer?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Can someone suggest any Sample question papers for FAR and Law papers for the CPA foundation courses ? How long does it generally take to prepare for these papers


----------



## J_singh (Sep 4, 2016)

How long does IPA take for skilled experience assessment?


----------



## mannps (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi,

I'm engaged as a Director - (Finance Operations) since 2005 with a NBFI (Non-Banking Financial Institution) registered with Reserve Bank of India. Qualification is Bachelors in Commerce and MBA in Finance. Please advise if i can apply under Finance Manager 132211 Skilled category for Australia PR

Thanks for your valuable response in advance.

Mann


----------



## divyabalan4668 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi Abhishek,

Any updates on your assessment? If yes, please share your experience.

Thanks.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

I got a negative result and have to give two exams namely FAR and Business Law.
Tried once for both the exams but couldn't clear. So preparing again.
Can someone suggest an examination center in Delhi/Pune, where they have cleared any of these exams ?


divyabalan4668 said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> Any updates on your assessment? If yes, please share your experience.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Suravii27 (Apr 20, 2021)

mohsin27 said:


> Hello,
> I am a Telecommunications Engineer with 8 years of relevant work experience. I wish to apply for Australian Immigration, after getting my skill assessed through EA.
> 
> My wife has BBA degree and 3 years of relevant work experience in the field of Accounting. I want to get her skill assessed too to gain extra 5 points (so far my points total 60). I am having a hard time deciding which body is well suited for assessment of BBA. Some suggest CPA while others say it's tough and time-taking so better go for ICAA.
> ...





mannps said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm engaged as a Director - (Finance Operations) since 2005 with a NBFI (Non-Banking Financial Institution) registered with Reserve Bank of India. Qualification is Bachelors in Commerce and MBA in Finance. Please advise if i can apply under Finance Manager 132211 Skilled category for Australia PR
> 
> ...


----------



## Suravii27 (Apr 20, 2021)

mannps said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm engaged as a Director - (Finance Operations) since 2005 with a NBFI (Non-Banking Financial Institution) registered with Reserve Bank of India. Qualification is Bachelors in Commerce and MBA in Finance. Please advise if i can apply under Finance Manager 132211 Skilled category for Australia PR
> 
> ...



Hi,

Did you apply for skill assessment? I have similar kind of study background? if would be very helpful if you can share your experience. 

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Suravii27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you apply for skill assessment? I have similar kind of study background? if would be very helpful if you can share your experience.
> 
> Thanks!


It’s a 3 year old post
Look elsewhere for your answer 
Cheers


----------

